# Heartbreaker



## slugplate (Feb 21, 2020)

Today I was out hunting new bottle sites and saw this broken soda/water bottle, base was broken off, from the 1850s or 1860s lying on a bank. The ledge was ten feet below me and a river just below that. It's 24 degrees today and I didn't feel like getting wet. It's the green bottle down below, not the clear one nearest the camera.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 21, 2020)

Damn.  Looks like a good one.  Let us know what the embossing is when you do retrieve it.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 21, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Damn.  Looks like a good one.  Let us know what the embossing is when you do retrieve it.


I'm pretty sure it's going to be awesome. There's an old tavern near it that dates back to the late 1700s, but most of the bottles have been washed away during floods or are in shards. I still have hope I'm going to get a real treasure here.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sounds promising. Good-luck.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 21, 2020)

I couldn't see it so had to zoom in on it. Looks like a good one. LEON.
PS. Click onto Pic to Supersize Pic more.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I couldn't see it so had to zoom in on it. Looks like a good one. LEON.
> PS. Click onto Pic to Supersize Pic more.View attachment 202833


Thanks Leon, it looked like a ten pin when I first saw it, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Feb 22, 2020)

That would have been an absolute beauty.  Hope you find its intact sibling.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes it would be awesome if it had a lot of friends. They need a proper home. Not buried or sitting in the mud. Thats no place for a collectable!


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 26, 2020)

I found a nice Hutchinson stopper bottle one winters day while diving one of our best  bottle dive sites . I found a   nice W H Donovan Hutchinson stopper bottle  , it was partly buried so i dug it up and after the dive i was getting out of the water and I took the bottle out to see what it was . My dive buddy was also getting out he asked me what i found I showed him the bottle and proceeded to shake some of the mud out it was late winter and here in Nova Scotia  Canada it' not known for tropical temperatures  so as i shook the mud out of it the bottle slipped out of my hand  ( I was wearing heavy Neoprene dive gloves ) and smashed in a hundred pieces on a rock ! my buddy always the comedian just remarked " what Bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2020)

True heartbreaker. Sorry for your loss. Probably be alot more careful next time. Live and learn. I have not to date dropped any bottles. My day will come though. I will make sure i post my loss also. We can grieve as a community.  I just read what i wrote. It sounds like someone died. I am afraid that if i drop a nice bottle i may need therapy.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 26, 2020)

They make collapsible poles for painting, fishing, retrieving golf balls and such. Get a long one and attach a small net to the end for retrieving stuff like this or in the water.  Collapsed they are not very long.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks : It was wintertime and the water was Cold , (32 to 38 F ) , still after 1/2 an hour or so in that  water my fingers were getting cold . and the neoprene mitts didn't help. As well the wet bottle was slippery put it all together  and I had a smashed Hutchinson  stopper bottle  . fortunately I have a couple others


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2020)

I remember one time opening the back door on my 4 door truck, I had a Hutch in Back seat. BUT, When I opened the door it was no longer in the back seat but on it's way out. I stood at the doorway & in like slow motion I watched as it hit my Concrete Driveway. I cringed waiting to see & hear the glass break. BUT, to my surprise it just bounced one or twice off the Drive way. Shocked it didn't break as it was a long fall but also pleased not shattered in a hundred pieces. But then I thought it's gotta have a nasty crack or bruise. I pick it up to inspect & to my surprise not a scratch. no damage at all? I attribute that to the very thick glass. Also in Construction sites they seem to hold up better then other Bottles due to the much thicker Glass. Luckily. LEON.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 27, 2020)

I know I read the riot act to my kids when they were young don't break any of my bottles !! carring on near my bottles. now they have children of their own and my 5 year old grandson came out of my room with a  3 piece black glass rum bottle. and passed it to me and asked me "grandpa where did this come from ?" He was just curious but a curious 5 year old boy can do allot of damage. So I told him it was a bottle older than grandpa !! He was puzzled grandpa is older than dirt . how old is the bottle .


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Feb 27, 2020)

I once found a small Scotia Dairy milk bottle it was i believe coffee creamer , it was a dark color the only one I've ever seen . I was displaying them on a 4 ft divider wall in my old house . the attic access was a hatch cover that opened just above the divider where I displayed my milk bottles . I had to get into the attic one day and like an idiot i thought it would be ok NOT! I placed my foot on the wall to help myself up into the attic and as i moved i knocked this bottle off the shelf and onto the  floor where it  hit and broke had it been one either side i had extras but not this one . and I couldn't blame anyone but myself


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 27, 2020)

Despite thorough packing,  a good one got damaged during a move; I repaired it, but it's just not the same! It still resides in my display, turned appropriately to hide the fix. One accepts these things in time, and lives with the twinge of remorse each time it's scar is viewed.

The best medicine? Go out & find more!

Best bottlin',
DSD


----------

